
How do I regenerate a microbiome? - idclip
in lieu of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21892351, how does regen their gut bacteria ?
======
troydavis
Eat a wide variety of foods, especially fermented foods (like real yogurt) and
foods high in fiber. Supplement with probiotics and inulin.

For lots more, Google this query: increase microbiome diversity inulin yogurt
probiotics

If you want to see how diverse your microbiome is or becomes, buy a mail-in
test from Viome (or if/when it relaunches, uBiome).

